# Agenti Vlahovic:"Non firmerà il rinnovo con la Fiorentina".



## admin (15 Ottobre 2021)

Gli agenti di Vlahovic sul futuro dell'attaccante:"Dusan non firmerà alcun rinnovo con la Fiorentina. Quest'estate avevamo portato alla Fiorentina un'offerta da 60 milioni più bonus, ma Commisso ha detto no. Non abbiamo alcuna intenzione di negoziare il rinnovo”. 

Come riportato da Schira, la Juve è già al lavoro per l'estate.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Ottobre 2021)

Operazione scontatissima,in tutti i sensi,quella di Vlahovic a torino,specie nel senso di sconto su cartellino e modalità di pagamento.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gli agenti di Vlahovic sul futuro dell'attaccante:"Dusan non firmerà alcun rinnovo con la Fiorentina. Quest'estate avevamo portato alla Fiorentina un'offerta da 60 milioni più bonus, ma Commisso ha detto no. Non abbiamo alcuna intenzione di negoziare il rinnovo”.
> 
> Come riportato da Schira, la Juve è già al lavoro per l'estate.


C' da dire, per onestà intellettuale, che in questa storia almeno sia commisso che il giocatore sono stati chiari.
Praticamente numeri, cifre e dinamiche sono state messe su piazza.
Poi ognuno si può fare una propria idea e può decidere con chi schierarsi.

Il caso smadonnarumma da noi è stato INDEGNO nella gestione e comunicazione.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gli agenti di Vlahovic sul futuro dell'attaccante:"Dusan non firmerà alcun rinnovo con la Fiorentina. Quest'estate avevamo portato alla Fiorentina un'offerta da 60 milioni più bonus, ma Commisso ha detto no. Non abbiamo alcuna intenzione di negoziare il rinnovo”.
> 
> Come riportato da Schira, la Juve è già al lavoro per l'estate.



Se è vero che gli hanno portato un' offerta, ripeto, SE, hanno quasi ragione.


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Ottobre 2021)

la stessa offerta da 60 milioni + bonus verrà accettata questa estate e buona pace di tutti.

Una squadra come la fiorentina, che ha diverse lacune negli 11, se investe bene quei 60 milioni con 3 giovani talenti da 20 milioni l'uno può anche uscirne rinforzata, ma dipende dal livello dello scouting...


----------



## Viulento (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ai galeotti vlaovic e a noi lucca.

Sto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se è vero che gli hanno portato un' offerta, ripeto, SE, hanno quasi ragione.


Ma credo sia vero si.. Solo che comisso non voleva vendere pure lui l'anno dopo chiesa


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Tutti fanno squadra nell abbassare il prezzo di vendita


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se è vero che gli hanno portato un' offerta, ripeto, SE, hanno quasi ragione.


appunto, quoto.


----------



## Andris (15 Ottobre 2021)

cosa significa che gli hanno portato un'offerta importante ?
era obbligato ad accettare ?
se non firmi il rinnovo rimani a guadagnare 800.000 euro per altre due stagioni, come da contratto, contenti voi...


----------



## numero 3 (1 Novembre 2021)

Questo sta migliorando a vista d'occhio, inoltre sta giocando anche avendo contro parte della tifoseria. Per noi ormai è impossibile e credo non vada alla Juventus, finirà al Bayern


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2021)

stamattina hanno scritto che comunque a gennaio non si vuole muovere


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Novembre 2021)

Sarebbe il naturale sostituto di Ibra, peccato che sia assolutamente fuori dalla nostra portata. Peccato davvero.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gli agenti di Vlahovic sul futuro dell'attaccante:"Dusan non firmerà alcun rinnovo con la Fiorentina. Quest'estate avevamo portato alla Fiorentina un'offerta da 60 milioni più bonus, ma Commisso ha detto no. Non abbiamo alcuna intenzione di negoziare il rinnovo”.
> 
> Come riportato da Schira, la Juve è già al lavoro per l'estate.


In questo caso ha ragionissima il ragazzo : gli agenti avevano portato a Commisso un'offerta di tutto rispetto per un giocatore in scadenza nel 2023.


----------



## Davidoff (1 Novembre 2021)

Questo è un altro già bello che impacchettato verso Torino, hanno rifiutato 60 e passa milioni dall'Atletico, a loro lo daranno in prestito con riscatto ultradecennale.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Novembre 2021)

chi scrive di vlahovic alla Juve 
molto probabilmente sono gli stessi che pensavano che la rube lo rivinceva.. insomma non ci credete nemmeno voi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Novembre 2021)

oppure pensate a un teatrino alla Locatelli? i viola non sono succursali sta volta e l'odio sportivo è assai tanto.. dopo Bernardeschi (sia ringraziato quella volta) e Chiesa.. non ci credo che una rube con le pezze faccia bottino pieno con un giocatore che ha mercato..


----------



## kYMERA (1 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se è vero che gli hanno portato un' offerta, ripeto, SE, hanno quasi ragione.



Ma certo che hanno ragione. E' mio diritto non rinnovare un contratto, in più ti ho anche portato un'offerta proprio per non andare via a zero ed essere irriconoscente.
Su tutta la linea ragionissima Vlahovic.
Speriamo a questo punto che il Milan si svegli, perchè lui è esattamente il giocatore che serve nel nostro attacco.


----------



## Marilson (1 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se è vero che gli hanno portato un' offerta, ripeto, SE, hanno quasi ragione.



togli anche il quasi. Adesso andiamo a prendercelo per un tozzo di pane


----------



## enigmistic02 (1 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gli agenti di Vlahovic sul futuro dell'attaccante:"Dusan non firmerà alcun rinnovo con la Fiorentina. Quest'estate avevamo portato alla Fiorentina un'offerta da 60 milioni più bonus, ma Commisso ha detto no. Non abbiamo alcuna intenzione di negoziare il rinnovo”.
> 
> Come riportato da Schira, la Juve è già al lavoro per l'estate.


Ad oggi per me non vale 60 milioni e non so se sarà mai un attaccante top.
Son convinto che con meno di 1/3 di quella cifra i nostri scout siano capacissimi di trovare un attaccante almeno di pari livello, se non maggior potenziale.

Vlahovic è attaccante classico, sicuramente un buonissimo giocatore che usa bene il fisico per sponde e difesa palla, e sa muoversi in area per i più classici dei tap-in, ma fa enorme fatica quando l'intensità si eleva e gli spazi si restringono. Il destro lo usa poco, palla al piede è poco fluido e rapido: quando spendo 60 milioni pretendo un attaccante senza particolari limiti.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> oppure pensate a un teatrino alla Locatelli? i viola non sono succursali sta volta e l'odio sportivo è assai tanto.. dopo Bernardeschi (sia ringraziato quella volta) e Chiesa.. non ci credo che una rube con le pezze faccia bottino pieno con un giocatore che ha mercato..


la juve a giugno '22 ha anche il riscatto obbligatorio di chiesa a 40 cucuzze se non sbaglio.

per me vlahovic ormai va all'estero in qualche top club.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Novembre 2021)

Fortissimo, ma francamente non vedo come possiamo prenderlo. Mi "accontenterei" di Isak.


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> C' da dire, per onestà intellettuale, che in questa storia almeno sia commisso che il giocatore sono stati chiari.
> Praticamente numeri, cifre e dinamiche sono state messe su piazza.
> Poi ognuno si può fare una propria idea e può decidere con chi schierarsi.
> 
> Il caso smadonnarumma da noi è stato INDEGNO nella gestione e comunicazione.



Concordo, hanno chiesto la cessione in estate e la confermano ora, nonostante lo sforzo viola. Sono stati onesti e chiari. Non come certi nostri parametri zero che giurano amore fino a sei mesi dalla scadenza, poi come ladri se ne vanno.


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> la juve a giugno '22 ha anche il riscatto obbligatorio di chiesa a 40 cucuzze se non sbaglio.
> 
> per me vlahovic ormai va all'estero in qualche top club.


Ed aggiungo che sono tutt'altro che sicuri di andare in CL con relativi introiti.


----------



## LukeLike (2 Novembre 2021)

Sarò strano io, ma a me ancora non ha convinto del tutto... secondo me, chi ci smena 60 milioni si pentirà amaramente.


----------



## iceman. (2 Novembre 2021)

Una cosa è certa: l'anno prossimo non puoi girare con Ibra giroud


----------



## ilPresidente (2 Novembre 2021)

Io busserei per Benzema.
Ha un super ingaggio ma una soluzione si deve trovare


----------

